# What do you snack on?



## starlight1

I try to just snack on fruit but I would like to know some other healthy snacks. X


----------



## beth_terri

I don't really snack anymore, but on slimming world I can snack on fat free yogurts, jellies, any meat with the fat cut off, home made hoummous with carrot sticks etc. loads of stuff! Xx


----------



## Warby

Greek yogurt- the fat free kind with no added sugar.


----------



## Try Rocking

I usually snack on fruit during the day but at night if I want something I'll sometimes have some popcorn :)


----------



## Vickie

fruit and veggies mostly here--they are quick and easy for me which is a must in the afternoon with both kiddos home and me running around waiting on them (their snack time too :haha:)

In the evenings I'll have a granola bar or a skinny cow ice cream


----------



## helen_beee

I love a tin of green giant sweetcorn. I don't like fruit so I normally end up eating a weight watchers cake or a couple of malteasers xx


----------



## seoj

I love steamed veggies with a bit of cheese or cottage cheese- or popcorn YUM! Cheese sticks are good too. Or- Banana or apples are great with a little Peanut Butter! I also love my turkery peperoni (as it's low fat/calories)- it's good with some crackers too or all alone... let's see... I do like cereal too for a nice evening treat- lower cal with non-fat milk :) There are more regular snacks too- these are just some of my odd favs! LOL


----------



## emsie_123

The diet Im following tells me to not to eat too much fruit. Ill snack on meat , cheese, crab sticks, greek full fat yoghurt with berries in (sometimes)


----------



## fairy_gem

*Fruit Bowl School Bars - Made from fruit puree, dried fruit and fruit juice. Counts as one of your 5-a-day.
*Cashews or pistachios.
*Tinned fruit in juice.
*Babybels.

:flower:


----------



## keese22

Fruit, veg and hummus, olives , yogurts and if I'm feeling really pecking I have porridge (


----------



## Clucky as

fruit, olives, cheese, after a workout I have a protein snack and a glass of milk. Rice crackers ( but I portion them and put the pack away) . Nuts are a good one especially almonds. Or a tin of plain low fat tuna. If I'm carving sweet. I'l have Greek yogurt with a little honey in it. Yes its still sugar but it's the better for u kind. Or a couple of squares of very dark chocolate. better then milk and it's so strong u only need a little. I'm a chocoholic ( could put away a block easy). I find if I substitue what I love with something healthier and then very rarely have the odd fatty treat I don't feel deprived.


----------



## Strawberries

Fruit
Natural yoghurt with some honey
Cup of homemade veg soup
Couple of digestives
Homemade frozen yoghurt
Kit Kat (2 fingers)
Ice lolly


----------

